# Poly the inside of furniture?



## WoodyRon (May 17, 2007)

Hi: do any of you poly the "inside" of a furniture cabinet. I just completed a bar/buffet out of oak and I did stain the inside as well as the outside as the inside has shelves and a drawer, etc. So now I'm ready to poly but I'm not sure what benefit it would have to poly the inside as well as the outside. I could see using poly on the shelves but then would the interior sides look dull if I didn't poly them? Thanks in advance for your tips.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

NO... you will get into "smell" problems...

A coat of 2# cut shellac is better...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi WoodyRon

I do but I use a spray gun to put on poly.or Clear lacquer coat like many of the Mfg.do 
Once the ploy./lacquer is dry for a week or so you can't smell it..

I just about always leave the back off so the spray can flow without any runs on the back board.

Once it's dry I put the back on...and give one more coat on the outside.

Many wipe it on but I found it hard to get it in the corners...

I should note I use a HIGH VOLUME LOW PRESSURE setup  less over spray...

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44677
===========



WoodyRon said:


> Hi: do any of you poly the "inside" of a furniture cabinet. I just completed a bar/buffet out of oak and I did stain the inside as well as the outside as the inside has shelves and a drawer, etc. So now I'm ready to poly but I'm not sure what benefit it would have to poly the inside as well as the outside. I could see using poly on the shelves but then would the interior sides look dull if I didn't poly them? Thanks in advance for your tips.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

If you want to finish the inside of any cabinet,I would use shellac or a water borne acrylic. A problem with spraying varnish is it stays in the air a long time and seems to get on everything.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> NO... you will get into "smell" problems...
> 
> A coat of 2# cut shellac is better...



ie... Example:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1372


----------

